
Scientists create mutant enzyme that recycles plastic bottles in hours - DocFeind
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/08/scientists-create-mutant-enzyme-that-recycles-plastic-bottles-in-hours
======
mutant
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6665906-directive-51](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/6665906-directive-51)

This article is exactly what this book series was about.

